
German streaming website burning-series down - y4xqu4
https://www.burning-seri.es/ Down 23.02.2015
======
mtmail
Works fine for me and [http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/burning-
seri.es](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/burning-seri.es) agrees.

(I don't understand why websites/hosters being down is newsworthy.)

